

Apple, Google, and the map wars - anderzole
http://counternotions.com/2010/05/25/mapwars/

======
ZeroGravitas
This is one of those areas, like the OS kernel or browsers, where the losers
need to gang up on the current winners by collaborating on an open platform,
like Linux, Webkit, or in the case of maps, OpenStreetMap.

Mapping the world, like building an OS or web renderers is just too much for
each company to do themselves and the value deliverd is multiplied by wide
uptake. They need to figure out a way to add value on top of that open
platform, and a way for 3rd parties to add value to that open platform too.

Building your own silo just slows you down. Is Apple really getting the
benefit of building on OS X rather than Linux? I've heard it said before, but
not recently, so the benefits seem minimal when upstarts like Palm are turning
up with exciting looking phone and tablet OSes seemingly out of nowhere.

Will Apple spearhead this open map thing in the same way they kicked off
Webkit and led with HTML5? I doubt it somehow, doesn't seem to be in their DNA
despite most of the interesting stuff they do having this characteristic
recently.

------
hopeless
I've always wondered how/why Google provide maps to any iPhone app... normally
such commercial usage will cost you $10,000 (per app/website). I assume there
is a commercial agreement and Apple has paid major $$$ on behalf of their
developers. If Google decided to withdraw that agreement, it would leave a
large whole in many iPhone apps.

